# LaDue Fishing Tournament This Sat!



## One stop fishing shop (Jan 30, 2019)

Hey Everybody!

Our shop is under new ownership. 
One of our goals for 2019 is to start having regular tournaments.
We are hosting our first tournament of 2019 this Saturday. Short notice but with the crazy weather lately it's been tough to plan. 

Where: LaDue Reservoir
What: Panfish
Weighing 10 biggest fish.
Paying 3 places.

Check in by 7:30, weigh in at 2:00 at our shop:
11799 Washington Street (faces SR 44)
Chagrin Falls, OH 44023

We have ice fishing gear in stock and fresh live bait!
$10 entry per person. We may do $5 option for big fish.

Come on out - we would love to meet you! 

We look forward to seeing you there!

Good luck on the ice! 
Jeremy


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

One stop fishing shop said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> Our shop is under new ownership.
> One of our goals for 2019 is to start having regular tournaments.
> ...


Good luck with your bait shop! I'll stop in next time I'm out your way. What are your winter and summer hours?


----------



## One stop fishing shop (Jan 30, 2019)

Snakecharmer said:


> Good luck with your bait shop! I'll stop in next time I'm out your way. What are your winter and summer hours?


Thanks! For now we are open Tue Thur Fri Sat 7-5 or 6 and Sun 7-4. We have not set summer hours yet bet they will be extended and open at least 6 days.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Congratulations on the transfer and all the best to everyone involved. I'm a local and have been a good friend of Jims' for many years. I'm sure he's glad to be relieved of his duties. I'll be up soon to meet and greet. (my name is Patrick)


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

One stop fishing shop said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> Our shop is under new ownership.
> One of our goals for 2019 is to start having regular tournaments.
> ...


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

is white perch considered pan fish ?


----------



## One stop fishing shop (Jan 30, 2019)

alumadude said:


> is white perch considered pan fish ?


I would say yes. But we are going off total weight of 10 best fish. Not sure if you can get much weight out of white perch.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Haven't seen Jimmy in a number of years. Update on him ?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

He's enjoying the retired life he's doing good though finally freed up from the struggles of owning a bait shop for 30 plus years


----------



## One stop fishing shop (Jan 30, 2019)

icebucketjohn said:


> Haven't seen Jimmy in a number of years. Update on him ?


He’s doing good


----------



## Fencemaster (Feb 4, 2015)

Are you allowed to use a gas auger on ladue


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Not supposed to you can but you'll look like an ass and ruffle feathers. I frankly don't give a damn about augers but its a technicality thing


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Results? I would have signed up if I didn't have to work.


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

At 715 sounded like no one signed up. They seemed busy but a lot of the guys were going to Mosquito. Maybe 8 to 10 of of us fishing off ramp. I probably would have signed up if there were more people.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

8 people signed up don't know the result


----------



## One stop fishing shop (Jan 30, 2019)

Panfish Tourny results:
Hey guys sorry for delay. Yes we had 8 enter. It was short notice. So 2 came to weigh in. Needless to say they walked away with some decent cash for a few hours of ice fishing.
All of our tournaments will be 100% payout. They are just for fun!
Not sure when we will have next tournament but most likely will be trout in April ish or crappie in May.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks. I'll keep an eye out for the next one.


----------



## fishchris (Jan 15, 2013)

Any thoughts about having a carp or catfish tournament? I know about 20 guys that would fish that


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

One stop fishing shop said:


> Panfish Tourny results:
> Hey guys sorry for delay. Yes we had 8 enter. It was short notice. So 2 came to weigh in. Needless to say they walked away with some decent cash for a few hours of ice fishing.
> All of our tournaments will be 100% payout. They are just for fun!
> Not sure when we will have next tournament but most likely will be trout in April ish or crappie in May.


didn't think there was trout in LaDue or are the tourneys at different watersheds ?


----------



## One stop fishing shop (Jan 30, 2019)

Yes we are looking at catfish as well more into summer. 


fishchris said:


> Any houghts about having a carp or catfish tournament? I know about 20 guys that would fish that[/QUOTE


----------



## One stop fishing shop (Jan 30, 2019)

mosquitopat said:


> didn't think there was trout in LaDue or are the tourneys at different watersheds ?


Punderson


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

You should do a white perch tourney on ladue. No limit and all live fish will have a penalty of half a pound each fish.


----------

